# MSI GP60-Proi545FD - RAM Upgrade



## Keent (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letztens den oben genannten Laptop gekauft, da mein alter den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Die Daten sind wie folgt:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4210H, 2x 2.90GHz
RAM: 4GB (1x 4GB)
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M, 2GB, HDMI
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 Professional

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Arbeitsspeicher. Ich habe Interesse daran bspw. Witcher 3 oder auch Assassins Creed: Unity auf dem Laptop zu spielen, was momentan nicht möglich ist. Bevor ich allerdings Geld für mehr RAM ausgebe, wollte ich lieber hier nachfragen, ob das überhaupt etwas bringen würde. Ist der Laptop, unabhängig vom Arbeitsspeicher, in der LAge diese Spiele flüssig wiederzugeben, oder wäre eine Investition sinnlos? 
Meinetwegen auch auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen, solange die Spiele überhaupt funktionieren.


Ich bin selbst nur mäßig bewandert was Voraussetzungen usw. angeht, da ich bisher hauptsächlich Konsolen benutzt habe, daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mir eine Antwort geben könntet.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2015)

Also, das liegt  vor allem an der Grafikkarte, siehe hier: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da kannst du in dem Optionskasten rechts oben bei "Benchmarks/Test..." einfach mal Witcher eintippen, dann erscheint Witcher 3 mit in der Liste der ausgewählten Games,  dann gibst du wiederum links bei Hersteller, Modell...  Deine Karte, also 850m ein und gehst unten links schließlich auf "einschränken". Die Karte ist da einfach zu schwach für, außer bei sehr niedrigen Einstellungen bei niedriger Auflösung. Du musst bedenken, dass die 850m ähnlicher der vorigen 750m oder maximal 760m ist, und diese ist schwächer als eine Desktop-GTX 750 Ti, die ca 140€ kostet, wobei es von AMD eine gleichstarke Karte für 110€ gibt. Also: eine absolute Einsteiger-Leistung...   auch für AC:Unity sieht es nicht gut aus, da wird bei low und med nur 40 bzw 30 FPS angezeigt.

Es kann zwar sein, dass weitere 4GB dann ein WENIG Besserung bringen, aber richtig gut spielen können wirst du auch mit 8GB nicht. Ich nehme mal an, dass du um die 600-700€ für das Notebook bezahlt hast. Mit nem PC wäre da was DEUTLICH stärkeres drin gewesen, dafür muss da halt noch ein Monitor dazu, aber Gaming auf Laptops ist halt immer ein Kompromiss: entweder saumäßig viel Geld ausgeben (1500€ oder mehr) und trotzdem nur die Leistung eines 800€-PCs haben (mehr ist einfach nicht drin, weil zu wenig Platz für eine gute Kühlung vorhanden ist), oder 600-1000€ ausgeben und damit leben, dass die Leistung eher einem PC für 500-600€ entspricht

Falls Du trotzdem nachrüsten willst: du musst So-Dimm DDR3-1600 holen, bzw. schau mal mit CPU-Z bei RAM nach, was für RAM derzeit drin ist. Aber da wird zu 99% DDR3-1600 drin sein. Das kostet ca 25-27€ für nen 4GB-Riegel, zB Crucial SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT51264BF160B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Keent (23. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Antwort! 

Ich habe wie von dir beschrieben mal die Grafikkarte bei Witcher 3 und und AC:U getestet.
Witcher 3 sollte danach sogar auf Medium Einstellungen noch gut laufen. Bei AC:U sieht es da schlechter aus.

Demnach sollte der Laptop nach einem RAM Upgrade das Spiel doch eigentlich flüssig abspielen können, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Du hast Recht, dass ich ungefähr diesen Preis für den Laptop ausgegeben habe. Da ich relativ viel unterwegs bin, war ein richtiger PC im Prinzip keine wirkliche Option, weshalb ich mir diesen Laptop gekauft habe, um zumindest ab und zu etwas spielen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem RAM kann ich nicht sagen - es kann sein, dass es ein wenig was bringt, kann aber auch sein, dass es gar nix bringt. Aber da es nicht so teuer ist, würde ich es "riskieren"


----------



## Keent (23. Mai 2015)

RAM müsste ich so oder so kaufen, um es überhaupt ausprobieren zu können. Die Mindestvoraussetzungen sind 6 GB, ich habe aber nur 4 GB.
Dann werde ich es wohl mal versuchen. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank nochmal für deine Hilfe!


----------

